# Tax Refund



## Waltzing (Feb 6, 2014)

I received a tax refund from the IRS. Is there a bank in the Philippines that will cash or accept for deposit this check? My bank in the United States would not accept it because the checking account is in my name only. The check is in my name and my wife. We have a joint dollar account with BPI, but no luck so far. Is there a bank that is more user friendly? This is an amended tax return for 2011 and I am expecting refunds for 2012 and 2013. 

I know that Social Security can be direct deposited to the Philippines, but can find nothing about IRS refunds to the Philippines.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

BPI like most any other bank here WILL accept the check for deposit. But because it is a foreign check they will hold it for 60 to 90 days clearing before you can access the funds. I know of no other way to do it...


----------



## Waltzing (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks,
I will try them again. I told them they could hold it even longer than that, but they are still not sure if they want to take it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Waltzing said:


> Thanks,
> I will try them again. I told them they could hold it even longer than that, but they are still not sure if they want to take it.


One thing you'll find here in the Philippines with banks is that although the name is the same, policy is usually different between branches. These branch managers have a lot of room to set policy within their own local branch.
So if there are further problems, just tell the bank manager if they don't want the business, you'll take YOUR business elsewhere---and then do it.
Most all banks that I know of will accept a foreign check for deposit; especially if you already have an account with them...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

In addition to my normal checks written by me to me, I have deposited a couple of other USD checks at BPI and they were not questioned. They cleared in the normal time, 20-25 days.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> BPI like most any other bank here WILL accept the check for deposit. But because it is a foreign check they will hold it for 60 to 90 days clearing before you can access the funds. I know of no other way to do it...


Gene are you saying it takes 2 to 3 months for the check to clear? I have deposited smaller check and it took a lot less. Is there a special reason in this case?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> Gene are you saying it takes 2 to 3 months for the check to clear? I have deposited smaller check and it took a lot less. Is there a special reason in this case?


Basically yes. Banks here want to be sure the check clears and is good before giving access to the funds. Could be your bank knows you well enough to make the exception or someone at the bank made the mistake of cashing it for you...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Basically yes. Banks here want to be sure the check clears and is good before giving access to the funds. Could be your bank knows you well enough to make the exception or someone at the bank made the mistake of cashing it for you...


Thanks...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> One thing you'll find here in the Philippines with banks is that although the name is the same, policy is usually different between branches. These branch managers have a lot of room to set policy within their own local branch.
> So if there are further problems, just tell the bank manager if they don't want the business, you'll take YOUR business elsewhere---and then do it.
> Most all banks that I know of will accept a foreign check for deposit; especially if you already have an account with them...


I did not know that polices vary from branch to branch per the manager control. I do like many things at Citi Bank Philippines except for the high minimal balance of $2,700 for a dollar account at the branch I asked. I will try another branch to see if it is the same. I like that I can transfer money (no fees) from my USA Citi Bank and it is available immediately and can draw up to $3,000 in USA currency from their ATM.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

When I lived in the USA, and needed to send my wife, who lived in the Philippines, money, I used a special VISA ATM Debit Card that could be used anywhere in the world that accepted VISA cards. You could deposit up to $995.00US per day into this account and sending funds was a breeze and you used Western Union to send the funds. At that time it cost $3.95 US to send the funds and it was received and deposited in my wife's bank account within FOUR (4) days. The bank for this card was based in Salt Lake City, UT and it helped me out a lot. Because my personal bank account was with Chase Bank, I had limitations as far as withdrawals and everything over a certain amount had to be approved. With this special card, as long as you have funds in the account, you can buy anything, online, including airline tickets which can get expensive. As long as you knew the bank account number of where you wanted to send the funds, things worked very smoothly and it helped my wife out a lot during the 14 months we were apart from each other. I don't know if this special card still is available but you renew it annually. Fees are reasonable and you can do all of your transactions online as well at any ATM accepting VISA cards.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JimnNila143 said:


> When I lived in the USA, and needed to send my wife, who lived in the Philippines, money, I used a special VISA ATM Debit Card that could be used anywhere in the world that accepted VISA cards. You could deposit up to $995.00US per day into this account and sending funds was a breeze and you used Western Union to send the funds. At that time it cost $3.95 US to send the funds and it was received and deposited in my wife's bank account within FOUR (4) days. The bank for this card was based in Salt Lake City, UT and it helped me out a lot. Because my personal bank account was with Chase Bank, I had limitations as far as withdrawals and everything over a certain amount had to be approved. With this special card, as long as you have funds in the account, you can buy anything, online, including airline tickets which can get expensive. As long as you knew the bank account number of where you wanted to send the funds, things worked very smoothly and it helped my wife out a lot during the 14 months we were apart from each other. I don't know if this special card still is available but you renew it annually. Fees are reasonable and you can do all of your transactions online as well at any ATM accepting VISA cards.


What is the name of that bank in SLC? Was it Zion's First National?
Would be good if you list the name here and* also a link to that bank* to help others.



Thanks

Gene
Site Moderator


----------



## 114603681 (Aug 16, 2019)

JimnNila143 said:


> When I lived in the USA, and needed to send my wife, who lived in the Philippines, money, I used a special VISA ATM Debit Card that could be used anywhere in the world that accepted VISA cards. You could deposit up to $995.00US per day into this account and sending funds was a breeze and you used Western Union to send the funds. At that time it cost $3.95 US to send the funds and it was received and deposited in my wife's bank account within FOUR (4) days. The bank for this card was based in Salt Lake City, UT and it helped me out a lot. Because my personal bank account was with Chase Bank, I had limitations as far as withdrawals and everything over a certain amount had to be approved. With this special card, as long as you have funds in the account, you can buy anything, online, including airline tickets which can get expensive. As long as you knew the bank account number of where you wanted to send the funds, things worked very smoothly and it helped my wife out a lot during the 14 months we were apart from each other. I don't know if this special card still is available but you renew it annually. Fees are reasonable and you can do all of your transactions online as well at any ATM accepting VISA cards.


As of this date (8/17/2019) BPI or BDO will no longer accept US Treasury refund checks for deposit. Further, when contacting HSBC in Makati, they also told me that they would not accept ANY check for deposit issued from a foreign country; personal or otherwise.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Money Changers*



114603681 said:


> As of this date (8/17/2019) BPI or BDO will no longer accept US Treasury refund checks for deposit. Further, when contacting HSBC in Makati, they also told me that they would not accept ANY check for deposit issued from a foreign country; personal or otherwise.


Hi 114603681, welcome to the forum, some money changers if they can verify who you are or area familiar with your partners family will cash your check, we've been able to cash our US check for 3 decades but we now have a bank to deposit.


----------



## 114603681 (Aug 16, 2019)

REALLY - What bank in the Philippines is going to take a US Treasury tax refund check?


----------



## 114603681 (Aug 16, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Hi 114603681, welcome to the forum, some money changers if they can verify who you are or area familiar with your partners family will cash your check, we've been able to cash our US check for 3 decades but we now have a bank to deposit.


REALLY, What bank in the Philippines is going to take a US Federal or state tax refurnd check on deposit?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

114603681 said:


> REALLY, What bank in the Philippines is going to take a US Federal or state tax refurnd check on deposit?


Do you have a bank here, dollar account? if not banks work with the money changers especially those that have been with them for decades and I don't see why it would be an issue but the Money Changer will take his cut of at least 5 - 6 pesos of the dollar, the money changer will get all your ID information, Passport ect.. address and phone number, you won't be an anomalous person. Money changers (not all) cash checks as long as they can verify who you are and tie you to a Philippine family here.

I do my taxes online with turbo tax it usually runs me around $70 for the service but I get the money direct deposited into my US bank and then I just deposit my personal check into my Philippine Bank account.


----------



## 114603681 (Aug 16, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Hi 114603681, welcome to the forum, some money changers if they can verify who you are or area familiar with your partners family will cash your check, we've been able to cash our US check for 3 decades but we now have a bank to deposit.


I've always file electronically electronically through TurboTax. However, this year (for 2018 taxes), I needed to get my wife an ITIN number. Consequently, when I submitted the W7 to apply for her ITIN it (the W7) had to be a attached to the 1040 and mailed. Six or so weeks later I received a Federal tax refund check in both my wife and my name. PROBLEM - Since she can't get a VISA to come to the USA as a visitor (we've tried), I can't open a join "and" bank account with her name. Now, I'm in the Philippines (I have that check), but I've found NO bank that will take the Federal Treasury check as a deposit. These rules are fairly new. So, there's the problem - can't cash or deposit the check.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Dollar Bank Account*



114603681 said:


> I've always file electronically electronically through TurboTax. However, this year (for 2018 taxes), I needed to get my wife an ITIN number. Consequently, when I submitted the W7 to apply for her ITIN it (the W7) had to be a attached to the 1040 and mailed. Six or so weeks later I received a Federal tax refund check in both my wife and my name. PROBLEM - Since she can't get a VISA to come to the USA as a visitor (we've tried), I can't open a join "and" bank account with her name. Now, I'm in the Philippines (I have that check), but I've found NO bank that will take the Federal Treasury check as a deposit. These rules are fairly new. So, there's the problem - can't cash or deposit the check.


I'd need to know more information such as do you have a 13a Visa and permanent resident card? If so open a joint dollar account with a Philippine bank and you should be able to deposit anything in dollars especially a US government check. 

If this doesn't work have you thought about asking the US Embassy for assistance or guidance, the US Citizens Services, they also have an IRS branch. I haven't come across this situation yet. https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/

IRS Branch link https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/internal-revenue-service-u-s-taxes/


----------



## 114603681 (Aug 16, 2019)

*Tax Refund Checks*

I'm a permanent resident of the Philippines with a 13a VISA and hold the associated I-CARD. While your first idea is a long-shot, I'll call the Bank of the Philippines; if BDO, HSBC, BPI and Philippine Veterans Bank won't honor the check, my guess is that no Filipino bank will. However, I also thought of getting help (some guidance) from the US Embassy in Manila. Thanks for your thoughts. Tim


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Checks*



114603681 said:


> I'm a permanent resident of the Philippines with a 13a VISA and hold the associated I-CARD. While your first idea is a long-shot, I'll call the Bank of the Philippines; if BDO, HSBC, BPI and Philippine Veterans Bank won't honor the check, my guess is that no Filipino bank will. However, I also thought of getting help (some guidance) from the US Embassy in Manila. Thanks for your thoughts. Tim


Unless you're a member no bank here will cash anything with us and if we deposit a check or in this case a government refund check the waiting period is something like 21 business days so it ends up becoming much longer, not always but I won't check to see if my funds are available for at least 45 days.

Another issue is that to open a dollar account they require you keep on hand at least $200 - $500 deposit, it depends on the bank the PNB requires $500 but BDO has a minimum deposit of $200 no interest and they all require dollars and they'll give you a list of things to do like photos ect... And also they had us add an additional $45 when we first opened in order to cover in case the check didn't clear, it's been a long time, this was back in 2010.

Good on you Tim you have that resident card it sure will open up some doors. I like PNB because our bank has a compound and they've treated us well, I've seen other banks and it's standing room only and no parking but not so with PNB but then again any bank that is located in a good spot would do for your banking once you choose the bank location even though may be a chain that's your only go to spot they are run autonomously.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

If you're eligible to join USAA, you can open a joint account with them without having to go into a branch. I opened one for me and my asawa for that exact reason. They only needed her ITIN when I opened the account then I think I deposited the check via their phone app. Good luck!


----------



## 114603681 (Aug 16, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Unless you're a member no bank here will cash anything with us and if we deposit a check or in this case a government refund check the waiting period is something like 21 business days so it ends up becoming much longer, not always but I won't check to see if my funds are available for at least 45 days.
> 
> Another issue is that to open a dollar account they require you keep on hand at least $200 - $500 deposit, it depends on the bank the PNB requires $500 but BDO has a minimum deposit of $200 no interest and they all require dollars and they'll give you a list of things to do like photos ect... And also they had us add an additional $45 when we first opened in order to cover in case the check didn't clear, it's been a long time, this was back in 2010.
> 
> Good on you Tim you have that resident card it sure will open up some doors. I like PNB because our bank has a compound and they've treated us well, I've seen other banks and it's standing room only and no parking but not so with PNB but then again any bank that is located in a good spot would do for your banking once you choose the bank location even though may be a chain that's your only go to spot they are run autonomously.


Thanks for the tips - I've had a "Dollar" account for years in the Philippines. I electronically transfer funds from Bank of America Stateside to my Philippine Veterans bank in Talisay; a breeze and quick. As far as the Federal and state tax refund checks, I'll check into services and possibly an advocate at the embassy. Thanks again


----------

